# Trex decking questions



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Do a search on the site for "Trex" & read some of the threads


----------



## howmanypeoplear (May 20, 2010)

I just read a really long post about trex and how it reacts badly to heat and sun. Something like "very disappointed in my trex deck" was the title.


----------



## dminden (May 19, 2010)

I have 10 year old Everex composite decking. I live in Wisconsin, which admittedly has a lot less sun, but the deck gets 8-10 hours of sun several months of the year without it causing any problems.

Good luck.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Sometime back, a group of Trex users were talking about getting together to sue Trex over their mishandling of the situation. I followed most of the posts and came to the conclusion that Trex ignored a lot of users and for some others, would only pay for the replacement. Eventually it came out that a certain manufacturer of their product had a bad run of the finish work. Trex would not even consider paying for the labor to re-install the replacement product. So the homeowner is stuck paying for labor twice. 
Check out the other recommendations for decking. Trex deserves to be run out of business.


----------



## BrittanyM (May 5, 2010)

*Trex*

Hi John_Young: I am a representative of Trex and I would like to assist in addressing your concern. In an independent study, Trex was comparable in surface temps to pressure treated boards. Trex is similar to wood and responds to heat in the same way. Darker colors of wood get hotter than lighter colors and Trex reacts in the same fashion. You may also want to visit your local Trex dealer to obtain some product samples if you have not done so already. If I can be of further assistance, please feel free to let me know.

Brittany 
Trex


----------



## Preach_2 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Trex Response*



BrittanyM said:


> Hi John_Young: I am a representative of Trex and I would like to assist in addressing your concern. In an independent study, Trex was comparable in surface temps to pressure treated boards. Trex is similar to wood and responds to heat in the same way. Darker colors of wood get hotter than lighter colors and Trex reacts in the same fashion. You may also want to visit your local Trex dealer to obtain some product samples if you have not done so already. If I can be of further assistance, please feel free to let me know.
> 
> Brittany
> Trex


Brittany, If Trex responds like wood then why would you want to pay a lot more to install Trex over wood? Can you address some of the concerns posted by the other responders?


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Brittany, I'm not sure what you mean when you say Trex is similar to wood.

Perhaps you might explain that to us.

It is my understanding that Trex will get far hotter than wood out in the sunshine. And correct me if I'm wrong, but does Trex not flex in such a situation?

This is perhaps why it is not used as a framing material. It does not have the same strength as wood.

I'm not knocking the product, but Trex definitely is not the same as real wood.


----------



## mark2007 (May 24, 2010)

Definettly not the same as wood, when you heat up Trex you can bend it to form curves, I have installed quite a few Trex decks and haven't experienced the problems that seems to have plagued many end users. Knock on wood


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

John, Welcome to the Forum,

I am in coastal Southern Ca and have had a partially shaded 600 sq ft Trex deck for 10 years with no problems. I let mine bleach out to a light Gray.

Trex says that In an independent study, Trex was comparable in surface temps to pressure treated boards.

http://www.trex.com/faqs/


Consumer Reports in the brand new July 2010 issue has a review on _*Decking*_


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Bob:

I am sincerely glad that your deck has been a good performer for you. I do note that you have made the comment "partially shaded".

But I am afraid that just because Trex says something, it doesn't necessarily mean that it is true. From personal experience, I do not believe the deck surface temperatures are the same as p.t. wood. If only for the simple reason that the far higher density of Trex (.96) will hold far more heat.

In their defense, they do say "surface temperature". But that is not a Trex study.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The July 2010 CR Decking Report covers four types of Decking
Wood..........7
Composite..11
Plastic........6
Aluminum....1

The CR comment on Composites as a Category is "_has had mildew and other issues_"

To me, I found it strange that _Trex_ was not in the list of 11
.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> The July 2010 CR Decking Report covers four types of Decking
> Wood..........7
> Composite..11
> Plastic........6
> ...


I think I would be inclined to agree with you Bob. Unless for some reason Trex has a proprietary composite unlike any other.

Might be interesting to find out.


----------



## mark2007 (May 24, 2010)

*Trex decking*

Might have to take back when I said I ve had no problems yet. Just got a call from a client that I installed a Trex deck for and they are complaining of staining and spotting. I will be seeing them this week and will post some pictures:huh:


----------

